# Online Tutoring - The next way to Learn?



## The Conqueror (Mar 19, 2011)

E-learning has changed the fast paced lives of our nation.Though still in nascent stage, it is very promising sector.The main factors for its growth are conservation of time and energy.Traditional methods of learning by visiting a coaching institute require a lot of time and effort. Plus, students are limited with institutes in their vincity or area.With e-learning, all this has changed. There are no geographical limits for quality education. The teacher can be millions of miles away but at the same time stimulate the same environment with interactive whiteboard tools and video conferencing technology. There is no wastage of time going from one place to another. More importantly there are no hazards of pollution, and no worries of safety.In the past year several online tutoring companies have been established in India , facing a tough competition from each other and thus, improving the Quality of Education.Indian tutoring companies also cater to International market. In a few years,this trend is expected to be quite common and soon Online Virtual Schools will be a reality.

Some Online Tutoring sites are :-
Planettutor
Welcome to IGtutor.com
LH
IIT JEE AIEEE 2011 Preparation, Online Coaching, Tutoring, IIT JEE Tutors, Sample Papers, Test Papers, Solutions, Test Series
*Khanacademy.org/ * The Best Learning Portal *


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2011)

Khan Academy is one of the most awesome online learning system. Many people, including Bill Gates are fan of this.

Khan Academy


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2011)

I Agree with you Garbage, it's the most intuitive way to learn.


----------

